# natural remedys for gerd



## ebrbetty (Mar 6, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone knows of any natural supplements to help gerd or IBS?


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I have been looking into alternative remedies for GERD and IBS because as I mentioned in my post to this bulletin board, I have not had much luck using the proton pump inhibitors for heartburn. My gastroenterologist did recommend enteric-coated peppermint oil tablets for IBS. I was concerned about taking peppermint since I also have GERD but he claimed that the tablets dissolve in the intestinal tract and should not cause heartburn. However, I have tried the tablets several times and I always get a pain from my navel up through my esophagus for several hours afterwards. I have also been to see a doctor of integrative medicine. She did a blood test and it indicated that my body is not digesting proteins very well. She recommended trying a digestive enzyme called Digest. She also recommended doing a liver cleanse by taking Milk Thistle capsules for two weeks. I haven't started on these supplements yet because I want to check with my regular doctor about drug interactions. In another post on this bulletin board, I saw someone mention that they had found relief from GERD by taking flavanoids. I wrote this down and plan to do some further research!


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

I experimented with quite a few supplements and foods for my reflux. By fa, whate helped me the mostis eating asparagus. Every night!!! I found out that asparagus is very very alkaline producing. I buy it fresh..its a little expensive but definitely worth it.


----------



## rizello (Mar 12, 2003)

Yesterday I was browsing around and found a website that advocates ginger guice. There were enough testimonials to convince me.I am going to give it a try, even though the taste is pretty awful!Take a look at http://askwaltstollmd.com/archives/hiatus.html


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Mariah,If you get any information about flavonoids and our condition, please let me know. I would love to know about others' successes and why this works so well for me.Cheers,Mark


----------



## gar54 (Nov 27, 1999)

rizello.....let me know how the ginger juice works for you. What are your symptoms???Thanks














...Gar


----------



## rizello (Mar 12, 2003)

So far my symptoms are more towards GERD than IBS. I have some heartburn, but mostly lump in throat, dry cough, constant need to burp. Today is day 3 of ginger juice regimen. It gets a bit easier each day, the taste is pretty unique! I'll keep posting as I progress; the website says it takes a full 3 weeks to see improvement.


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Well, I just went off pantoloc (protonix) and I started taking DGL licorice root. You have to take it 20 minutes before a meal, 3 times a day & at bed time. So far its only been a couple of days and it seem to help. I also take zantac before bed, or I wont sleep at all cause the acid keeps me up all night.I'm also trying to increase my fiber & cutting out white flour products. It is not easy but I believe that if I can get a regular movement daily then maybe I wont be so backed up and my stomach might feel better. Also going to start a one month natural bowel cleansing. Seems harmless & it might clear out the toxins out of my body. I'll let you know if that helps.


----------



## gar54 (Nov 27, 1999)

Thanks rizello. Where do you buy ginger juice??







.....Gar


----------



## rizello (Mar 12, 2003)

I did a web search and there are some places that sell ginger juice. I was told you can also get it at a juice bar or you can take your ginger root and have them juice it for you.However, I made my own. Buy some ginger root, put it through a juicer. It takes quite a bit to make a few teaspoons. You are supposed to take 1 teaspoon each morning at least 2 hours before eating. The website I referenced had other ideas for how to make it, but the juicer is the preferred method.Would be interested if it works for others on this site. The testimonials on the other site are pretty convincing!


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I have done the ginger juice. It did not change my problem which is just pain.My thinking is that I do not really have acid reflux so that is probably why it did not work for me.It has helped a lot of people and is safe but man o man does it taste BAD!I bought a juicer. Bought ginger root at the grocery store, ran it through the juicer and took 1 teaspoon every morning for a couple of months.It will keep in the fridge for a few days. I would hold my nose and drink it down really fast. It burns a little and will make your mouth tingle.Have fun!Jleigh


----------



## rizello (Mar 12, 2003)

Jleigh:When you said your main symptom was pain, what kind of pain were you referring to? Did also try DGL tablets?


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Rizello,My only symptom is pain in my upper abdomen-approximately in the sternum area behind my ribs. It feels like I'm having a heart attack. It is sporadic. I usually have attacks of the pain two to three times a week. Sometimes it is severe and sometimes it isn't. In any case it is excruicating. If I walk around, drink water, pass gas (sorry), burp or take pepto bismol, it tends to bring relief. If that fails, I make myself vomit and that usually will do the trick.It always makes my IBS-D kick in-anxiety I guess.It started after I had my Gall Bladder removed. That was a big mistake! I should've got a second opinion but I was so ready for a "quick fix" for my mild cramping and D that I didn't. Now, I'm paying the price.I have never tried DGL.Jleigh


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I have started reading a book called "Healthy Digestion the Natural Way" by D. Lindsey Berkson. In regard to the use of flavonoids to treat stomach problems, she writes that "Flavonoids help tighten the junctions of the intestinal lining to assist in the important barrier function...They are so protective of the lining of the intestinal tract that certain concentrated forms of flavonoids are used to treat stomach ulcers, allergies, and inflammation." In the chapter in this book on heartburn, she recommends the following for acute heartburn: a glass of water with 2 tablespoons of liquid aloe vera OR chew papaya enzymes every 15 mins for 1-2 hours OR take the DGL tablets 20 minutes before meals.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Thanks Mariah,It's always nice to no that I didn't make this up...Did the author make mention of diarrhea and flavonoids? You see, I have had neither of these conditions for almost four years since taking grape seed/skin/ginko capsules daily. I wonder, in my case, if both conditions are caused by inflammation? I would also wonder just how general that might be in our population.Thanks again,Mark


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Mark,The author discusses the flavonoids at the beginning of the book in a general chapter about how to maintain a healthy intestinal lining. In the chapter on diarrhea, she does mention that chronic diarrhea damages the intestinal lining. I suspect that a lot of people with IBS probably have at least some mild inflammation that isn't detectable in x-rays. I had some Small Bowel Series x-rays done in February and the doctor doing the x-rays noticed the eczema on my hands and asked if I had skin allergies. I said yes and he replied that people with skin allergies often have very sensitive mucosal linings in their stomachs and intestinal tracts. I thought that was very interesting since my IBS symptoms have become worse since I had a bout of chronic hives. I'm going to try the flavonoid supplements and see if they make me feel any better!


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi All,The cause of acid reflux is a toxic colon and the build up of toxins along the intestinal tracts.More then 65 different health problems are caused by a Toxic Colon."Experience" just might be the answer for you. Check out my web site http://www.getenergy.awarenesslife.com If you have any questions...e-mail me







Suki


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

overitnow said:


> Thanks Mariah,It's always nice to no that I didn't make this up...Did the author make mention of diarrhea and flavonoids? You see, I have had neither of these conditions for almost four years since taking grape seed/skin/ginko capsules daily. I wonder, in my case, if both conditions are caused by inflammation? I would also wonder just how general that might be in our population.Thanks again,Mark


do you mean that you are healed with grape seed capsules?


----------

